
The Pseudoscience of ‘The Secret’ and ‘The Power’ - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/26/books/review/Chabris-t.html?ref=books
======
dmlorenzetti
The New Yorker's review offers a similar critique, with a bit more
historical/cultural context:
[http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2010/09/13/10091...](http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2010/09/13/100913crbo_books_sanneh)

------
MisterWebz
The illusion of being in control is _very_ appealing.

~~~
gmlk
The idea of being powerless (unless you're dead) is also an illusion.

We tend to have more power then we think, but its seldom the kind of power we
think we need or the kind of power we really want. Often we need to learn how
to use the power we have.

The problem for most people is that they never discovered the optimal niche
that is fitting to their own unique combination of fitness and variation of
abilities. This niche might not even exist yet, which is more or less what
startups are all about.

Besides, what is actual power? Consider this: Which "power" is the most
powerful? The power to annihilate whole cities or the power to build, rebuild,
innovate, and maintain cities regardless of whatever may come?

